# Chronic fatigue strains



## Bignutes (Mar 23, 2020)

Did a search in here, not much came up. Chronic fatigue takes many forms, MS, fibromyalgia, concussions, post concussion syndrome, Lyme disease, depression, etc etc.

I have done a ton of research and it's been two years of online research. What I've found is most strains that they say are good for fatigue are usually sativas and when the sativa is done with you your in worse shape than when you started. There is a big difference in momentary fatigue which strains will take care of but most of these so called fatigue strains fall short pretty fast for chronic fatigue.

Here's a list of tried and true (for me) chronic fatigue strains.

Sleep, insomnia and chronic fatigue:
Blueberry topped my list

Daytime chronic fatigue:
Cbd spliffberry
California orange
Moon (cdn rec)
Ringos gift is ok
Walker kush

Currently going to try strawberry cheesecake, cbd shark,cbd blue shark, untested as of yet.

Anyone have their chronic fatigue strains they'd like to share?


----------



## barnes.henry (May 2, 2020)

Thank you. this might be helpful.


----------



## Bpeace (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes some sativa's will take you up than slam you back down with fatigue, but not all sativa's or even hybrids have to do that. I have been struggling with fatigue for 8 years and what I have found is that some strains will wake you and then ease you back into a normal fatigue level(which is simply a way to give temporary relief, without paying for it for days). This is a way to have at least some control over your health, which is also good for your mental health. Now, there are some strains (for me usually hybrids) that energize you and then as it wears off you actually feel BETTER than before! I mean better physically, not as tired, and better mentally(optimistic). For fatigue sufferers this is what we must find! Unfortunately, the only way I have found this is through trial and error. Some strains that work for others won't work for you and vice versa. If you are in a legal state, the dispensary could be a huge help in trying all kinds of strains. But be careful with how the strains are grown. Are there chemicals or pesticides on your medicine? Have they used plant growth hormones (pgr)? For people with fatigue these things can have a huge effect on the success or failure of treatment with cannabis. For me, nothing not organic and natural (think ol timey farming) ever touch my plants. This has been the real difference for me, the quality of the medicine you are taking. If you get your weed from a "guy" it is probably not going to be successful in combating your fatigue. If possible learn to grow yourself. It's a fun hobby that can be very motivating and inspiring in and of itself. It definitely has been for me. Now, that I made you read all that...lol to the point some strains! I have found a few that seem to work for me with varying degrees of success. I like some old standbys for energy Jack Herer and super lemon haze. They both add temporary relief and some giggles with the SLH. I had to search for keepers (by effects not just yields) until I found some that had a gentle come down. As for the, feel better kind, I have had success with Star pupil and Putang from Mass Medical Strains. There is a bunch of drama going on in the seed breeder world with him at the moment but I am just sharing what I have learned. I have experienced better physical and mental health with both but especially the Putang. It has a beautiful taste and smell funky grapes and oranges(this is important, start paying attention to terpene profiles and what effects they have on you, the entourage effect is real) and she is a looker! I also wanted to mention dose. For me some strains work but not if I take 20 bong hits...lol Maybe just a little bowl is good enough for the effect I am looking for, feeling better. So like with any medication, the lowest dose that gives the desired effect( sometimes the objective is to be high as shit!...lol)Good luck with your search. 
HTH
Peace
Putang in the pic


----------



## Bpeace (Sep 24, 2020)

Oh I harvested this yesterday and have sampled some and this is the reason I had the energy to write all this!...lol


----------

